# snipe?



## rs94

does any one hunt for snipe these days if so does the pillow case and flash light method actually work?


----------



## north14

Absolutly!! That is the best method to take a limit of snipe. By all means go for it!! :beer:


----------



## rs94

ok where should i start looking and is it accualy possable to do because it sounds too easy shine a flash light in there eyes walk up and grab it and i was just on the dnr web sight and it said

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/snapshots/bi ... snipe.html

"Fun facts
Have you ever been on a "snipe hunt" on summer camp evenings, or at an evening campfire? If so, you likely never caught a snipe, and stuffed it in the bag you carried! Snipe are alert, wild birds that can never be caught by hand. But weren't the snipe hunts fun, anyhow?"

if your just pulling my leg you got me but if not id appreciate details on how you do it

:lol:


----------



## north14

True, the flashlight and bag method won't work unless you learn how to imitate the female's mating call. Once the male snipe hears this call he becomes aggressive and will run right at the beam of the flashlight and into the bag you are holding. Once you get several males in the bag you will have to hold onto it very tightly. Good luck!!!


----------



## rs94

what does that sound like?


----------



## Canuck

None of my buddies can snipe call very well and we have found it's better not to call at all. We hunt at night and use the pillow case and flashlight, but we station our "baggers" on rabbit runs coming out of the bush where we know the snipe are roosting. We use drivers that move quietly through the bush making a swishing sound. Nylon pants work good for this although I still prefer the old thick cordoroy pants but they are hard to find. When the baggers here the snipe coming they open the bag and hit the light. Straight into the bag they go. Or so I've heard anyway...I always end up doing the swishing! Can't wait till the old guys I hunt with let me be a bagger.
Good luck on your hunt. Let us know how it goes. :beer: :beer:

Canuck


----------



## blhunter3

Canuck's way is proven, my friends and I caught a couple last year that way.


----------



## Sask hunter

What do you do with them after you catch them?


----------



## woodpecker

Sask hunter said:


> What do you do with them after you catch them?


I've got 2 at the taxidermeist right now. Going with the flying poses with one having it's wings cupped.


----------



## north14

woodpecker said:


> Sask hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do with them after you catch them?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 2 at the taxidermeist right now. Going with the flying poses with one having it's wings cupped.
Click to expand...

That should look sweet!! I got a collared one with one leg band last year.


----------



## Gildog

we cooked up the snipe we got last year, had a big game feed and snipe was the tastiest dish there. They may seem small, but the meat is really really dense and we were able to feed everyone at the party with just a few snipe! :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson

I told Chris years ago he should have liars contest. I think Canuck wins.


----------



## ShineRunner

Here in NC we are having a hard time catchin' Snipe. They have changed their habits and now they set on post and in trees. Makes it real hard to get them into the bag. But it is still possible. The process is still evolving but the birds are gettin' smarter faster than the baggers! :lol:


----------



## torf

Snipe hunting hasn't been that great in my area. Its gotten to be that non-residents have been busting every good snipe roost around, pushing the birds out and making them nocturnal. Seems their migration pattern has been shifting west every year as well. I don't know if i condone hiring an outfitter but sniping is slowly becoming a rich man's sport. Best of luck to ya bud, be sure to post up some pics if you do get out there.


----------



## ShineRunner

I've heard that Pembina is prime Snipe country with some of the best guide services to be had! :beer:


----------



## bluesman

Catching snipe with a bag? You have to be kidding right. I saw the James Dean movie where he was tricked into this by his buddies. At school the teacher was talking about the movie. He said there is no such thing as snipe and I got laughed at for saying there was. They are here in the cornfields during summer. I see them when we go fishing along the river at night. Catching them with bags sounds insane. You ARE kidding right?


----------



## Gildog

bluesman said:


> Catching snipe with a bag? You have to be kidding right. I saw the James Dean movie where he was tricked into this by his buddies. At school the teacher was talking about the movie. He said there is no such thing as snipe and I got laughed at for saying there was. They are here in the cornfields during summer. I see them when we go fishing along the river at night. Catching them with bags sounds insane. You ARE kidding right?


Bluesman, your little friends are wrong. They have been affected by the scepticism of a sceptical age. They do not believe except they see. They think that nothing can be which is not comprehensible by their little minds. All minds, Bluesman, whether they be men's or children's are little. In this great universe of ours man is a mere insect, an ant, in his intellect, as compared with the boundless world about him, as measured by the intelligence capable of grasping the whole of truth and knowledge.

Yes, Bluesman, there is a Snipe. He exists as certainly as love and generosity and devotion exist, and you know that they abound and give to your life its highest beauty and joy. Alas! how dreary would be the world if there were no Snipe! It would be as dreary as if there were no bird dogs. There would be no child-like faith then, no poetry, no romance to make tolerable this existence. We should have no enjoyment, except in sense and sight. The eternal light with which childhood fills the world would be extinguished.

Not believe in Snipe! You might as well not believe in the fall migration! You might get your papa to hire men to watch in all the wetlands in the fall to see Snipe, but even if you did not see a Snipe coming down, what would that prove? Nobody sees Snipe all the time, but that is no sign that there is no Snipe. The most real things in the world are those that neither children nor men can see. Did you ever see sharptails dancing on the lawn? Of course not, but that's no proof that they are not there. Nobody can conceive or imagine all the wonders there are unseen and unseeable in the world.

You tear apart the puppy's rattle and see what makes the noise inside, but there is a veil covering the unseen world which not the strongest man, nor even the united strength of all the strongest men that ever lived, could tear apart. Only faith, fancy, poetry, love, romance, can push aside that curtain and view and picture the supernal beauty and glory beyond. Is it all real? Ah, Bluesman, in all this world there is nothing else real and abiding.

No Snipe! Thank God! Snipe lives, and Snipe lives forever. A thousand years from now, Bluesman, nay, ten times ten thousand years from now, Snipe will continue to make glad the heart of the wingshooter!


----------



## D&amp;D

For all you naysayers, comedic or otherwise, they really do exist and you really can hunt them. My only advice is to shoot the most difficult clay course you can find before you go. There is no rhyme or reason as to how they will flush or which way they will go when they do. I've encountered no other bird that can make a shooter look so silly. If you ever get a chance, you should give it a try. Oh yeah, leave the dogs at home when you go!

These were shot in north Florida last Thanksgiving.


----------



## meathunter1

Snipe are one of my favorites. Fast shooting and a fun early season dog warm-up.


----------



## Perch Tugger

I went out for a drive today to see if the Snipe have moved into an area I like to go and here are the pictures of what I saw. :sniper:


----------



## meathunter1

Cool pics Percher Tugger, but they aren't snipe. 
They are long-billed dowitchers. Federal penalties if you shoot one.

Snipe never expose themselves like that. Good luck.


----------

